# Shastina Millworks



## bilder (Oct 7, 2012)

Found out I am local to them, so I stopped by earlier today. Nice group of folks and very friendly and helpful.

Got a kickin' deal on a jacket, gloves, and some wooden ware.

If you are ever in Southern Oregon, stop by and check them out. Be sure and look at their 'scratch and dent' section for some really good deals.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

bilder said:


> If you are ever in Southern Oregon, .


Even if your not, have them ship it to yeah, got the last 1000 boxes coming from them next week. Dave does a great job.


----------

